# We often watch this show together



## lukaa18

I'm confused as to where I should place "vaak" and "samen" in the sentence.

Is it:
1- We kijken vaak dit programma samen.
2- We kijken dit programma vaak samen.
3- We kijken vaak samen dit programma.

??

Alvast bedankt.


----------



## Peterdg

1- We kijken vaak *samen naar* dit programma samen.
2- We *be*kijken dit programma vaak samen.
3- We kijken vaak samen dit programma. (See nr. 1-)


----------



## bibibiben

I'm not sure about the situation in Belgium, but _kijken_ can be combined with a direct object in the Netherlands, although it may sound a tad informal to some people. I will stick with (_be)kijken_, as this transitive verb will make things a bit easier than _kijken naar_.

All three sentences are possible, but there's a difference in emphasis:

1. We (be)kijken vaak dit programma samen. (_Samen _is emphasized.)
2. We (be)kijken dit programma vaak samen. (_Samen _is emphasized.)
3. We (be)kijken vaak samen dit programma. (Any element can be emphasized in this sentence.)

Two other possibilities:

4. Vaak (be)kijken we samen dit programma. (Any element can be emphasized, but more often than not it will be _vaak_.)
5. Vaak (be)kijken we dit programma samen. (_Samen _will most likely be emphasized.)

The difference between (1) and (2) is marginal. _Vaak _can receive secondary stress in sentence (1) more easily, as it is further away from _samen_, but that's about it.

The main trouble is _vaak_. Adverbs of frequency can occupy quite a few slots in the average Dutch sentence, but not just any sentence. This is where the headache starts.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> I'm not sure about the situation in Belgium, but _kijken_ can be combined with a direct object in the Netherlands,


In Belgium it is a little ambiguous. We also use _kijken_ in a transitive way, but only in very restricted cases: e.g. _tv kijken. We kijken TV_. But we would not use _een programma kijken_. We would say: _we kijken naar een programma_ (most common) or _we bekijken een programma_. (less common).

PS: Fijn dat je terug bent.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, ik ben terug. Ik verkeer weer in rustiger vaarwater!


----------



## ThomasK

Welcome back!


----------



## bibibiben

Dank je wel!


----------

